# Question for cyprexx vendors



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

I am wondering if realtors have pull when it comes to who service their properties through cyprexx?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Trashoutqueen said:


> I am wondering if realtors have pull when it comes to who service their properties through cyprexx?


I have had a realtor say that they have asked for me. Not sure if it did any good. We don't do much for them now. Same agent said that he continually failed another vendor due to issues but they were never resolved.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not a lot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Realtors have no say in it at all.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Back in the day when I was working for MCS I had one ask for me and got me.

The next time she asked for me because she knew the job would get done right they told her you'll get who you get and you'll like it.

So they send out a slug to pick up a 55 gallon drum of used motor oil. And this genius dumps it down the sewer clean out into the city sewer. I contacted the realtor who almost had a closing at the time. She begged me to not tell, I didn't. The closing fell thru and she washed her hands of the property. 
Next time I was there doing routine mowing and the 5 0 drove by I flagged them down.

Last I heard the STATE was looking for the rocket scientist that dumped it. 
I wonder how badly MCS came to hate being an axx to the realtor for that property.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Back in the day when I was working for MCS I had one ask for me and got me.
> 
> The next time she asked for me because she knew the job would get done right they told her you'll get who you get and you'll like it.
> 
> ...


Wow I wouldn`t want to have to go in front of a judge over someth:laughing:ing like that! What a dumb a**!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I have had a realtor say that they have asked for me. Not sure if it did any good. We don't do much for them now. Same agent said that he continually failed another vendor due to issues but they were never resolved.


I do alot for them and most the realtor that get property with them ask for me. It`s so bad I have problems keep caught up most the time.when another is it`s seems I have to go and reclean there property!

Did one in TN yesterday for Cyprexx. A contractor had done! I removed 20 CYD ,fixed alot of hazards and recleaned house. Not sure how you do a trachout leave 20CYDs ,most of it was right in the middle of the back yard!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I do alot for them and most the realtor that get property with them ask for me. It`s so bad I have problems keep caught up most the time.when another is it`s seems I have to go and reclean there property!
> 
> Did one in TN yesterday for Cyprexx. A contractor had done! I removed 20 CYD ,fixed alot of hazards and recleaned house. Not sure how you do a trachout leave 20CYDs ,most of it was right in the middle of the back yard!


Craigslist hacks will find a way.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Craigslist hacks will find a way.






True dat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEGGEedXflg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

